# How do you use a loop roller?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Never heard of it
Maybe it's called something else around here?


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

See my reply to your other question above.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks


----------



## gman (Nov 21, 2005)

*Loop roller*

Redline
I have used the loop roller, paint stores called texture roller etc.

I first trowel on the drywall mud about 1/8 thick don't worry about being exact. Then roll with a light touch. roll just one way and you one design.
Also you can use a songe Also they a a brush with two heads just for this purpose.

good luck


----------



## Dale (Apr 7, 2006)

*Textured Finish*

Hi Redline,
You can ususally buy texture ready mixed in containers, here in the UK it is sold at most diy stores, either the more popular powder, or more expensive ready mixed, but if you need to texture an area say for patching you have to make sure that the consistency of the texture resembles that of the already patterned surface when that was mixed and used for the original design.

Texture, or drywall powder is waterbased, this means it can be thinned down to make a wetter compound, creating textures of various consistencies, which is important for patching an already textured surface

For a more professional and easier to acheive textured finish, it is best that the surface to be textured is sealed first, this will help the applied texture coating, stopping it drying off too quickly whilst your working it, thus helping it bond to the surface (and preventing it shrinking back into the surface, preparation as you know is most important)

If the surface to be textured is very porous already, you must use a sealer or pva, (unibond or watered down vinyl silk emulsion) and when dry this will leave a sheen, this is now good to texture onto, also the room is best cold when your texturing as heat usually dries the texture off too quickly

The correct method is to make sure you have enough mixed texture to complete the area to be textured, thin your texture coating to the right consistency depending on what patten/design you are doing, then
using a synthetic or lambs hair roller, roll onto the ceiling, in bands, across the width, about two foot wide & half inch or more thick, (depending on the depth of the design you are attempting) try to keep it reasonably "even" as a thickly rolled area here and there will show in the final finish

Then using your texturing tool that you have to create the pattern (roller, brush, sponge) prime this by dipping it into the mixed texture and begin your design, texturing the coated area, once complete roll on the next section and continue, it is nice to finish the job by using a 1 inch paint brush to cut around the perimeter of the textured ceiling

I hope that this helps you and good luck, if you would like more information on the "correct interior surface preparation", "texture repairs", "how to make that pattern" & "texturing" as an alternative attractive ceiling & wall coverage please feel free to download my info sheet below

http://lulu.com/items/volume_10/218000/218065/1/preview/TEXTURE_REVIVAL_FREE_DOWNLOAD.pdf
or type TEXTURE REVIVAL into google search
for more info please feel free to e-mail me or post your questions here
Regards
Dale Ovenstone


----------



## Dale (Apr 7, 2006)

*creating designs using "TEXTURING COMBS"*

Can I just add to the above comment that you can also create many eye catching designs & patterns onto your ceilings and walls using "texturing combs" of various sizes and shapes by drawing or sweeping them through the applied texture coating, these are normally made of a rigid but flexible plastic with a toothed edge & has a wooden handle to grip it with
If you would like more information about "texturing combs" send me an e-mail at [email protected] and in the "subject line" just type in freecomb

Regards
Dale


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

thanks


----------



## Minivicky (Apr 2, 2013)

will a textured roller give me a texture if I use regular paint? Or do I have to use a drywall paste to get the texture?


----------

